# 11 DPO symptoms look good!



## TheMrs.28

Hi ladies - first time poster! My last pregnancy was 8 years ago, and since it was unplanned I really did not pay attention to any of the symptoms that I am currently obsessing over! I did get BFN yesterday, as I predicted but I don't feel "out" quite yet! 

I am 11 DPO (blazing + ovulation on Sept 30)

Currently, my boobs are BIG (at least a 1/2 cup size bigger!) and sore to the touch especially on the sides. I have a good amount of blue veins happening (I am pretty fair skinned, thought I was being dramatic but even hubby said he thinks so too!), lots of pre-AF feeling pressure but normally don't get that until at least night before she arrives but have had this for days. Cramps on and off too. Yesterday my legs were SO heavy and tired that I had to lay down at 3pm! I havent napped in at least 5 years!! My lower stomach LOOKS huge! I snapped this morning over something really dumb and yelled, and I mean really yelled at my kids :( Felt bad immediately and apologized. I am absolutely starving today, I had 2 cups of smoothie that I made for the kids and then a crossaint with cheese .. STILL feel empty! I have had diareahh 3 times in 2 days (gross! sorry!), extremely forgetful (lost keys in Target yesterday, lost cell phone 2 minutes after using it in my own bedroom!), easily winded and getting hot flashes. 

One thing I dont have is a lot of CM like many many other women, which is making me a little nervous that I wont get my BFP.


----------



## babyanise

hi,not everyone gets cm if pg,alot of the ladies in 1st tri had no cm at all and still got bfp so dont worry about that.gl to you:thumbup:


----------



## J_in_Dubai

babyanise- Oh, I'm glad to hear that not all women get lots of cm! I've also been having lots of symptoms (cramping and nausea) but I was stressing about my cm, because most of my friends who've been pregnant have said that was a symptom for them.

The Mrs.28- I'm 11 DPO too, and also tested negative this morning, but here's hoping it works out great for both of us! Let me know tomorrow if you test again. I wish I could be patient and wait till Thursday, but really, that's just not going to happen! :)


----------



## TheMrs.28

Thank you thank you!! The CM thing was really bothering me! I mean, I am not like desert dry or anything but nothing notable either! Today I am having some on and off again light nauesea, but still very hungry. Lots of pressure with some mild cramping and my boobs are def. sore!

J_in_Dubai I am so happy to have a dpo buddy!! If no AF by tomorrow, I might test again.. I cant help it :) What symptoms are you having?


----------



## J_in_Dubai

My biggest symptom is that I had implantation bleeding! It was just like they describe online. I had cramping all day on DPO 8 and then in the evening I went to the bathroom and wiped, and saw tiny bit of blood. Of course I thought it was my period and totally freaked out, but I haven't seen any sign of AF since, so I really think it was implantation! Since then I've been cramping a bit each day and feeling a bit sick to my stomach yesterday and today. 

I've been TTC for 10 months now and haven't ever had symptoms like this, so I'm really, really hoping this is the real thing!


----------



## babyplease123

TheMrs.28 said:


> Hi ladies - first time poster! My last pregnancy was 8 years ago, and since it was unplanned I really did not pay attention to any of the symptoms that I am currently obsessing over! I did get BFN yesterday, as I predicted but I don't feel "out" quite yet!
> 
> I am 11 DPO (blazing + ovulation on Sept 30)
> 
> Currently, my boobs are BIG (at least a 1/2 cup size bigger!) and sore to the touch especially on the sides. I have a good amount of blue veins happening (I am pretty fair skinned, thought I was being dramatic but even hubby said he thinks so too!), lots of pre-AF feeling pressure but normally don't get that until at least night before she arrives but have had this for days. Cramps on and off too. Yesterday my legs were SO heavy and tired that I had to lay down at 3pm! I havent napped in at least 5 years!! My lower stomach LOOKS huge! I snapped this morning over something really dumb and yelled, and I mean really yelled at my kids :( Felt bad immediately and apologized. I am absolutely starving today, I had 2 cups of smoothie that I made for the kids and then a crossaint with cheese .. STILL feel empty! I have had diareahh 3 times in 2 days (gross! sorry!), extremely forgetful (lost keys in Target yesterday, lost cell phone 2 minutes after using it in my own bedroom!), easily winded and getting hot flashes.
> 
> One thing I dont have is a lot of CM like many many other women, which is making me a little nervous that I wont get my BFP.

Heyy there! your symtoms match mine identically and im 13dpo! My cramps have been here4 for a week now which is v ear;ly for me and I have really sore legs! This is my first I am trying for!! Also I have no cm at all! Dryer than usual! When are you testing? xo :dust:


----------



## TheMrs.28

J_in_Dubai - yay, I am jealous - I have had nothing that resembles implation bleeding, but I don't remember having that with my daughter either. 

babyplease123 - Yes! I am so glad someone else is having my symptoms!! It makes me feel more like this is not all in my head! Have you tested at all? I did yesterday (10 dpo) with a dollar tree test and of course it was BFN. So far, I think my boob pain is the most reliable symptom I have because sometime I get nipple pain during my regular cycle but never pain on my actually bbs, especially not the sides. Reminds me of when I was newly breastfeeding a little bit. Today my pelvic pain/pressure is just about constant. I just had a few cramps run down my upper thigh too. Who knows!! Cant wait to hear positive results from you ladies!!


----------



## babyplease123

TheMrs.28 said:


> J_in_Dubai - yay, I am jealous - I have had nothing that resembles implation bleeding, but I don't remember having that with my daughter either.
> 
> babyplease123 - Yes! I am so glad someone else is having my symptoms!! It makes me feel more like this is not all in my head! Have you tested at all? I did yesterday (10 dpo) with a dollar tree test and of course it was BFN. So far, I think my boob pain is the most reliable symptom I have because sometime I get nipple pain during my regular cycle but never pain on my actually bbs, especially not the sides. Reminds me of when I was newly breastfeeding a little bit. Today my pelvic pain/pressure is just about constant. I just had a few cramps run down my upper thigh too. Who knows!! Cant wait to hear positive results from you ladies!!

Hi there! I had a little blood today, very light! Think the witch may have got me but im not 100%, guess I will have to wait and see! I really thought i felt differnt this cycle with my legs being sore etc.Still have a little hope! How are you? :) X :dust:


----------



## SamsMommy

I'm in the same boat as you. Now at 12 DPO with all the same symptoms. Have you tested yet today? Good luck!!!


----------



## NandO1

hey ladies if this helps, i had hardly any cm this cycle and surprisingly i got a bfp. good luck everyone


----------



## sammiesmile

hi there your symptoms sound promising not everybody has cm though as i never did this time but with previous pregnancies i did, i think its just different for everyone when you gonna test


----------



## sammiesmile

also just wanted to add that i got bfp at 9dpo but with other pregnancies i never got bfp untill i was like 6-7 weeks with loads of bfn big hugs xxxxx n baby dust your way xx


----------



## TheMrs.28

Tested this morning, BFN on a dollar tree test. Boo! I still feel "in" though! Yesterday afternoon I felt fluish, and my temp was up at about 99.6 but it only last a little while. After I laid down for a bit, I felt a lot better. Last night my skin was really sensitive in some spots, like when you have the flu or fever and it hurts to touch your skin? Make sense? Its gone today! Boobs were KILLING me last night and very large but today a little less of both. My thighs were very sore last night too. Mostly though, I have had a constant and consistant dull achy pain in my lower pelvis. Today it seems to be more specifically on my right side, just above my pelvic bone and some mile cramping just above. No real change in my CM, its creamy/lotiony but not in abundance. No spotting whatesoever. I am absolutely STARVING this morning. Sigh, if I do get AF I am going to feel like a schizophrenic!!!

J_in_Dubai - did you test yet!?? 

BabyPlease - what about you, did AF arrive or was that implantation bleeding?

Nand01 - what CD did you get your BFP?!


----------



## PugMama22

Hey, I'm 12 DPO today and got a BFN. I'm not giving up hope until AF arrives, but after a few BFNs (10 DPO, 11DPO, 12DPO) I'm getting a little discouraged. I've had some symptoms, but I've also been battling a BAD cold since 9 DPO, so I don't know if its the cold or hopefully *symptoms!!* :winkwink:

So far I've had: mild cramps, very gassy - both ways (sorry TMI), very slight nausea, headache, TIRED/sleepy, a little bloated on some days, slight backache, some heartburn off and on (I think that's from my grapefruit juice though), frequent bowel movements, some lowerback pain, sore breasts on sides and under, nipples kinda perky, vivid dreams (but I was waking up a lot of blow my nose). 

AF is supposed to come in 2 days (DPO 14/CD1)... all of these symptoms are TRICKY because it could be PMS or the cold... or HOPEFULLY BFP!! :dohh:

My boobs hurt very badly at first but seem to be less painful yesterday and today... any insight on this? :wacko:


----------



## J_in_Dubai

TheMrs.28- We're still in the same boat! I tested this morning (woke up at 4 am!) and got a BFN. :growlmad: 

Spent the whole day wondering what is going on. I had convinced myself by about noon that my nausea was totally psychosomatic, but then around 2 pm it started up again and it's been getting worse. It seems like I mostly get nauseaous in the afternoons and evenings. 

I've booked a blood test for tomorrow afternoon. I'm pretty sure that if I implanted, it was on DPO 8 and tomorrow is DPO 13, so it should turn up in a blood test! 

But at least we're still in it! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## TheMrs.28

Lucky duck!! I asked my doc's office for a blood test yesterday and they told me no, just wait it out till I get a positive pee test :( Can't wait to hear the results! Do you get them right away? 
Funny you woke up so early, I got up at 1:30 but convinced myself that was too early for FMU so I went back to bed until 6! :) Ahhh... I feel like a crazy person! I just want to know!! 


I am having a bit of nausea this morning, not terrible just that uneasy icky feeling.


----------



## J_in_Dubai

That's exactly what I'm having! I was calling it nausea, but an uneasy feeling is a bit closer. I heard someone call it a 'sour stomach' which also worked. I'm not gagging or actually throwing up...I just feel varying degrees of ickyness!

I think that because we have private health insurance over here, the docs are quite willing to give you most tests. I've heard lots of ladies say that their docs wouldn't give them any tests until they were TTC for over a year, but my doctor starting doing blood tests after I'd been actively trying for 8 months. 

It takes a few hours to get the results, so I'm hoping I'll know by tomorrow evening. I'm still hoping that tomorrow morning I'll get a POAS BFP though!


----------



## TheMrs.28

Temp was over 99 again this afternoon, face feels flushed. Still cramping very low in my pelvis. Boobs are still big and sore, especially on the sides which are currently burning. To top it off, I am wearing my "fat" jeans at my. SS's baseball game and sitting on the bleachers my pants feel sooooo tight and uncomfortable!! Dare I test again tomorrow? AF should be here by then, if she plans on showing!!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Grrrrrr!!!! 13dpo and a BFN! I have no idea what's going on. Maybe I really have caught a flu bug. I felt sick all evening yesterday and was so exhausted that I was asleep by 9:30. (admittedly that could be purely the emotional strain of this week)

I've also got a colleague at work who told me that this month she was going to TTC for the first time. I have no idea how I'm going to handle it if she gets her bfp on the first try! I keep imagining having to come into work each day, watching her get more and more pregnant, while nothing happens for me. I know it's awful to feel this way, but I can't seem to help it.


----------



## TheMrs.28

Hi J! BFN this morning here too :( What is the world is going on!!!??? How can I possibly have all these ridiculous symptoms, NO sign of AF and NO BFP yet?! I actually almost did not test this morning out of sheer exhaustion from seeing only 1 stinkin line! 

Today my boobs are less sore, but I felt pretty queasy when I got up. My CM has increased a bit too, not Niagra Falls or anything but still more than was there a few days ago. Based on my OPK, I should have O'd on Sept 30th - that was the day I got a blazing positive for the first time. But, maybe I O'd a day later and I am really only DPO 12? Ugh, I dont know anymore! Absolutely no sign of AF in sight and she is due no later than tomorrow. Maybe I will break down and get a FRER for tomorrow's obsessive testing! 

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BLOOD TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Oh no, sorry to hear about your BFN! I know what you mean about hating the single line...I keep holding the test up to the light to see if that helps. :blush:

I'm sitting by the phone now, waiting for the doc's office to call. I'm praying they call tonight...if not, they'll call me at work tomorrow. Don't know how I'll be able to hide my disappointment (and tears!) if I get bad news!


----------



## TheMrs.28

J - Please please keep us updated on what the doc says! Hopefully you will have amazing news that will have you jumping for joy!!

Pug - any testing today? Symptoms? 

I am feeling slightly discouraged this afternoon. Boobs still really arent hurting as much anymore and I am feeling more AFish pains, the pains I was feeling before were very different. Due today so I guess I am still technically "in". Like I said earlier, my creamy CM has picked up a bit so I guess that is better than nothing! No spotting yet either. I just went out and bought 2 Target brand early tests. Trying to hold off until tomorrow, DPO 14!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

No happy news for me, I'm afraid. For the 10th month in a row, BFN. :(

I'm not sure what's been going on with my body because I really felt so many symptoms this month, but I'm wondering if maybe it was just all the hormones I'm on. 

But good luck Mrs.28 and Pug- wishing you both all the best!


----------



## TheMrs.28

Awww man! J I am sorry!!! Did you get the news at home or at work? Well, at least now you can enjoy lots of wine over the weekend... I know, that doesnt help though.

Pug - Are you still in?? 

I am 15 DPO ... no AF, and neg test of a FRER. I dont know whats up anymore!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi ladies, just checking into see how you two are doing. Any news??


----------



## TheMrs.28

Hi J - how are you hanging in there? Did AF ever arrive??

I am actually 15 DPO today ( made a type-o yesterday ) and still no :witch: and again another neg this morning. Frustrating! Oh well, Mother Nature will do her thing in her own time I guess!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hi there! Yes, AF arrived yesterday,so I'm on CD2, planning to do another round with the fertility meds this month.

I'm trying to stay postive about the whole thing, because I really think I had implantation bleeding this month. I've never felt symptoms like that before, I just think the little bean didn't stick for some reason. Considering that my doctor thinks that I wasn't ovulating before I started the meds, I have to look at this as if it's really only the second month of trying, because it was only the second month that I KNOW that ovulated because of the meds. So, bring on the BFP in November! :)

I feel for you, stuck in an extra-long 2WW. But stay hopeful, I've heard a few stories of ladies not getting BFPs till quite a while after AF was due. Good luck!!


----------



## TheMrs.28

She arrived for me today. I too think perhaps something happened because I have never felt symptoms like this before except when I was pregnant with DD. Maybe the egg fertalized but did not implant? Well, I can say at least I get to have a nice long overdue glass of wine tonight :). J - I so hope you get a beautiful BFP in just a few weeks!!!


----------



## 37andtrying

so sorry she show :( enjoy every sip pf wine hun x


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Awwww, so sorry about AF, Mrs! You know, I've read that over a third of pregnancies don't make it past six weeks, so it's very possible that we both felt the symptoms of ones that didn't stick. 

Enjoy your wine and I'll see you in two weeks for our next TWW. I'll be praying that next month works out for us!


----------



## oddgirl9

So I have been reading blog post, message board conversations and reading countless websites for months. Not to mention torturing myself and my husband with I think this might be a pregnancy symptom statements. 

I have an irregular period that is anywhere from a 26 to a 32 day cycle. I have charted as much as I possible could, noted as many pms symptoms and have been attempting to have sex around when I feel like I am ovulating. Aside from using ovulation test strips I've gone down the obsessive deep end of baby making. Oh and not to mention obsessively checking CM and wiping religiously checking for spotting.. FOR 10 MONTHS NOW!

Every month I have thought I have had pregnancy symptoms and even one month I was a week late... **thanks universe for the playful joke** only to get my period a few hours or days later. 

This month I have a slight pressure in my uterus, left slide a bit crampy. I have extremely high pain tolerance(as i discovered last year when my appendix almost burst and I just ignored the pain and worked through it, apparently I should have been in agony.) I have slight nipple sensitivity but nothing like most women describe. Mostly pressure throughout my uterus...which is new. I am 11 DPO now, and this started about 13 DPO. I know its a bit early for implantation, however I have done research into uterine expansion and it seems as if that is a possibility. 

so i know this might be insanity reaching for a ppt, but has anyone had this as a pregnancy symptom at 11DPO?


----------

